# Pics of the "Tadpole" vehicle, and my fuzzy little pair



## ClickMini (Feb 22, 2010)

Had a lot of fun hooking up the pair a couple of weeks ago to the new carriage. A lot of adjustments involved! Leia came over to help and also took all of the photos. I had to send my reins back for some more work, and also need another set of traces so that they are even from that perspective. I have been reading like crazy and watching online videos. I really need to have my trainer help once I get my equipment back and can hook them together again. I love the Tadpole. It is lightweight and I feel like I have a nice line to the horses and a good view of what they are doing. I will say that if you have a 34" horse, this will not work as a single vehicle. I tried it with Flirt and no dice. The shafts are way too far apart. I need to talk to the vehicle builder to see what can be done. The backstep is removable to lighten things up a bit. I did it, but I have to say that it is LIGHT. Really doesn't add much weight to the whole arrangement.

Anyway here are some pics. One thing these told me for sure is that I need to get cracking on a diet!


----------



## keely2682 (Feb 22, 2010)

love it

which horses are those?


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Feb 22, 2010)

That looks like so much fun!


----------



## ClickMini (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi Keely, that is Esprit and Flirt. They are in love with each other.


----------



## Kendra (Feb 22, 2010)

I love the carriage! I really want a marathon carriage for a pair - not that I drive a pair, but I would love to be load the trailer with a light weight carriage rather than a heavy wagon every time Mom and I go driving! But they're so expensive ...

Flirt and Esprit look like they're working together very well for their first try!!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 22, 2010)

She didn't even post all the photos where they're at the same stride point!



They're a cute little pair although after a winter off poor Esprit was convinced he was being asked to pull far more than any horse reasonably should.



Flirt was like "Come on, lazy, let's go!"



That girl is a workaholic.

Amy, I don't know if you're going to get that carriage to work for a single A-sized mini. Generally speaking pair carriages work for a pair of one size or a single of the next size up, not a single of the same size as the pair. A pony pair carriage for instance would work for a small horse, and a small horse pair carriage would work for a large single horse. Merridy's Velvet does fine with her Tadpole but she's a B mini as is Breanna's Fascination and the other horses I know who's owners are considering using it. It's the perfect carriage for your A pair and Ally or Alyx as a single but I think it might be a little much for a single A-mini. JMO!

Leia


----------



## maplegum (Feb 22, 2010)

Looks fabulous Amy! You sit nice and high up there. Looking forward to seeing more pics. It must be nice to have a covered arena to practice in too.

xox Leonie xox


----------



## REO (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh Amy, I LIKE that!



Love your pair too!





Looks like you're going to have a blast with that!


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Feb 22, 2010)

AMY!!!! I was so happy/excited to see your pix! My daughter told me they were up and I had to stop what I was doing in the kitchen and come see





They look like they are doing well...and that Tadpole is so cool!

Keep us updated w/ pix...I can never see enough of your horses working.

Angie


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Feb 23, 2010)

That's cool!! I wondered what a "tadpole" was!


----------



## Shortpig (Feb 26, 2010)

I really like your Tadpole and your pair. Look at Espirit. I met him at the Clinic in Longview a couple years back. He looks like a happy little driving horse. It's neat to hear he is Twitterpated with Flirt. What a driving pair they are. Funny how he will hold back while she does the work.

I wish I could afford one of those although really what I would like to have is a buckboard type wagon. Just can't find one of those I can afford either. I had to sell mine a few years back when times were really tough.

I look forward to more pictures in the future as your pair gets more in sync and the winter woolies fall off.

Marie


----------



## targetsmom (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh, man, I am so jealous... Love the carriage, and the pair, and the lovely covered driving area with no snow, ice, or mud in it!!!! Looking forward to updates!!


----------



## BannerBrat (Feb 27, 2010)

Those pictures are so nice! What a lovely pair.


----------

